# Green salsa Verde?



## Jaydub (Sep 25, 2021)

Ok, this has me stumped.

I have been trying to make this salsa in a non-tradition way and have failed miserably, we are looking for a tart salsa Verde, but I just can't nail it down, I have tried many different ways but I cannot get it right.  The flavor is just like your normal salsa Verde but it have like a sour or tart finishing taste to it.  I have found this at a few restaurants but not many.  The one that is the best one had been tacos michocan in Northridge California.  

I know someone has got to have what is used to make it tart.

I have tried pressure cooking the ingredients, and I have tried to add lemon to it, done it raw, done it cooked, still nothing.  

If anyone can point me in the right direction that would be great.


----------



## Bitser (Sep 25, 2021)

Tomatillos have a tart aftertaste.  Other potential sources of tartness might be green tomatoes and lime juice.  Canned green chile is often packed with citric acid, but that can taste unpleasantly acidic.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 25, 2021)

I agree with tomatillos. Also, consider adding some lime zest for tartness.


----------



## blissful (Sep 25, 2021)

You could look at the most sour agents usually used to make it acidic. Some recipes use lemon juice, some vinegar, also citric acid, each having a different flavor that may linger.


----------



## larry_stewart (Sep 25, 2021)

Tomatillos definitely add tartness, but that also depends on their ripeness ( at least in my experience with growing/ cooking with them).
The more ripe ones kinda turn a yellowish color, and add a more sweet / lest tart flavor.  The smaller ones add it bitterness to it.


----------



## karadekoolaid (Sep 25, 2021)

OK - Salsa Verde in Spanish means green sauce in English, and it´s green because of the tomatillos, rather than green tomatoes. 
Here´s a recipe a lady gave me in the San Miguel market in Mexico City. We made it for chilaquiles and it was stupendous. No exact measures, but it´s roughly:
500 gms (about 1 lb) tomatillos. Fresh, not tinned.
1 large onion
2 whole cloves garlic
2-3 fresh serrano (or jalapeño) chiles
A generous handful of fresh cilantro leaves
Salt to taste 
About 1 1/2 lts ( little less than 3 pints) water.
Boil the water with the salt . Add the whole tomatillos, the onion, chopped into 4 pieces, the garlic, the chile peppers and the cilantro. Cook until the tomatillos change colour from bright green to olive all over. Remove all the vegetables and blend, adding as much of the cooking water as you need to make a thinnish sauce.  That´s it!
You can play around with it as much as you like, and if you want it a bit sharper, add lime, rather than lemon juice.


----------



## GinnyPNW (Sep 28, 2021)

karadekoolaid said:


> OK - Salsa Verde in Spanish means green sauce in English, and it´s green because of the tomatillos, rather than green tomatoes.
> Here´s a recipe a lady gave me in the San Miguel market in Mexico City. We made it for chilaquiles and it was stupendous. No exact measures, but it´s roughly:
> 500 gms (about 1 lb) tomatillos. Fresh, not tinned.
> 1 large onion
> ...



karadekoolaid, that would be white onions, no?


----------



## karadekoolaid (Sep 28, 2021)

Yes, Ginny. And in the Mexican markets, they´re huge.


----------



## GinnyPNW (Sep 28, 2021)

Next time you visit that restaurant, compliment the server on the salsa!  What will often work for me is something like, "The salsa is wonderful!  Do you make it here?" Then kind of quiz them on the ingredients.  You'll be surprised how many will pretty much offer up the recipe...IF they know it.


----------



## AwesomeOpossum74 (Sep 28, 2021)

We have a small local Mexican restaurant here, that has the best salsa verde (in my opinion).

It's been my experience that in small restaurants (not franchises), where they make their food fresh, you can ask the employees how they make their stuff, and they'll at least list the ingredients (maybe not the proportions).


----------



## karadekoolaid (Sep 28, 2021)

I cheat. I tell them I´m a chef from Venezuela and ask to see the chef in the kitchen. 
Worked every time when I was in Mexico!!


----------



## GinnyPNW (Sep 28, 2021)

I may be trying the recipe later this week.  A friend is bringing her excess tomatillos to the dog show on Friday.  Funny that she should offer them, after this thread from this morning!


----------



## CharlieD (Sep 30, 2021)

Jaydub said:


> Ok, this has me stumped.
> 
> I have been trying to make this salsa in a non-tradition way and have failed miserably, we are looking for a tart salsa Verde, but I just can't nail it down, I have tried many different ways but I cannot get it right.  The flavor is just like your normal salsa Verde but it have like a sour or tart finishing taste to it.  I have found this at a few restaurants but not many.  The one that is the best one had been tacos michocan in Northridge California.
> 
> ...



Have you tried to add lime juice/lime zest?


----------



## GinnyPNW (Oct 8, 2021)

GinnyPNW said:


> I may be trying the recipe later this week.  A friend is bringing her excess tomatillos to the dog show on Friday.  Funny that she should offer them, after this thread from this morning!



I tried the recipe today!  Even though I used a lot less jalapenos, maybe 1/3 of what the recipe says, it has quite a kick!  Yummy, but spicy too.  Maybe it will mellow as it cools?


----------



## taxlady (Oct 8, 2021)

I bought some tomatillos. I want to figure out if they bother my arthritis, since many nightshades do. Well, I got a migraine and postdrome, so I haven't done anything with them yet and I'm going away for a few days. Can I freeze them? If so, any tips? I'm hoping I can just freeze them individually on a tray and then bag them when they are frozen. I have too many other things to do to get ready for travelling to do much more than that.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 8, 2021)

taxlady said:


> I bought some tomatillos. I want to figure out if they bother my arthritis, since many nightshades do. Well, I got a migraine and postdrome, so I haven't done anything with them yet and I'm going away for a few days. Can I freeze them? If so, any tips? I'm hoping I can just freeze them individually on a tray and then bag them when they are frozen. I have too many other things to do to get ready for travelling to do much more than that.


Yes, you can do that. They will be soft and collapse when you thaw them but you can still cook with them.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 8, 2021)

GotGarlic said:


> Yes, you can do that. They will be soft and collapse when you thaw them but you can still cook with them.



Thank you. I do intend to make salsa with them, so collapsed doesn't sound like a problem. I'm looking at two recipes from reputable canning sites. I want to try each of them and see if one of them is worth canning. If they taste good and don't bother my arthritis, I want to buy a bunch soon, while they are available, and can some salsa, since the stuff we like and can buy has tomato and does aggravate the arthritis.  I suspect that I can tolerate it, because I have been ordering the green salsa with my burritos for a while and haven't had a problem. If this works, I can have nachos again.


----------



## GinnyPNW (Oct 8, 2021)

taxlady said:


> Thank you. I do intend to make salsa with them, so collapsed doesn't sound like a problem. I'm looking at two recipes from reputable canning sites. I want to try each of them and see if one of them is worth canning. If they taste good and don't bother my arthritis, I want to buy a bunch soon, while they are available, and can some salsa, since the stuff we like and can buy has tomato and does aggravate the arthritis.  I suspect that I can tolerate it, because I have been ordering the green salsa with my burritos for a while and haven't had a problem. If this works, I can have nachos again.



Fingers crossed for you!  Nachos are a favorite here too!


----------



## karadekoolaid (Oct 9, 2021)

GinnyPNW said:


> I tried the recipe today!  Even though I used a lot less jalapenos, maybe 1/3 of what the recipe says, it has quite a kick!  Yummy, but spicy too.  Maybe it will mellow as it cools?


 Glad you enjoyed it! 
Next time, just use fewer jalapeños/serranos. I don´t recall the sauce getting any milder from one day to another.


----------



## GinnyPNW (Oct 9, 2021)

karadekoolaid said:


> Glad you enjoyed it!
> Next time, just use fewer jalapeños/serranos. I don´t recall the sauce getting any milder from one day to another.



Thanks & will do.  We'll have Salsa Verde for a while.  I used 4 pounds of Tomatillos!  Still have another 3 pounds to use in something...or freeze for future.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 9, 2021)

GinnyPNW said:


> Thanks & will do.  We'll have Salsa Verde for a while.  I used 4 pounds of Tomatillos!  Still have another 3 pounds to use in something...or freeze for future.



Make another batch of your Salsa Verde, but without the hot peppers.  Use it to dilute the heat of your existing salsa.  You can sub sweet peppers for the hot ones if you so desire.

Seeeeya; Chef Longwind of the North


----------



## GinnyPNW (Oct 9, 2021)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Make another batch of your Salsa Verde, but without the hot peppers.  Use it to dilute the heat of your existing salsa.  You can sub sweet peppers for the hot ones if you so desire.
> 
> Seeeeya; Chef Longwind of the North



Thanks Chief!  It did cross my mind to do another batch, as suggested.  I just need to make room in my super organized freezer...or ship some out?  Can you use a bucket or two full of salsa?


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Oct 10, 2021)

taxlady said:


> ...If this works, I can have nachos again.


And margaritas!


----------



## karadekoolaid (Oct 10, 2021)

Never mind the margaritas - just give me mezcal!


----------



## taxlady (Oct 10, 2021)

Cooking Goddess said:


> And margaritas!



Yup. It's been a while since we had "pub night" supper. That's nachos, ABTs, and Margaritas.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 18, 2021)

taxlady said:


> Thank you. I do intend to make salsa with them, so collapsed doesn't sound like a problem. I'm looking at two recipes from reputable canning sites. I want to try each of them and see if one of them is worth canning. If they taste good and don't bother my arthritis, I want to buy a bunch soon, while they are available, and can some salsa, since the stuff we like and can buy has tomato and does aggravate the arthritis.  I suspect that I can tolerate it, because I have been ordering the green salsa with my burritos for a while and haven't had a problem. If this works, I can have nachos again.



I tried one of those salsa verde recipes. It was delicious. Now, I wait to see if it makes my arthritis worse.


----------



## larry_stewart (Oct 18, 2021)

taxlady said:


> I bought some tomatillos. I want to figure out if they bother my arthritis, since many nightshades do. Well, I got a migraine and postdrome, so I haven't done anything with them yet and I'm going away for a few days. Can I freeze them? If so, any tips? I'm hoping I can just freeze them individually on a tray and then bag them when they are frozen. I have too many other things to do to get ready for travelling to do much more than that.



I know Im extremely late to the party, but as GG said, they can definitely be frozen.  They will defrost softer and more liquidy.  

I grew them in the garden a few years back ( like 3 or 4 years ago) and I haven't grown them since because they produced to much, that I froze all the extra and use them as I need them.  I still have 2 gallon sized bags filled with them in the freezer.

Ive made and tasted 2 kids of salsa verde.

One is more liquidy than chunky as it is ultimately processed in a blender, soothe consistency of the defrosted tomatillas didnt make a difference at all.

The other salsa is thick and chunky, so I had to play with the thickening agent a bit to get it back to the right consistency when using frozen tomatillos as there was more liquid to deal with.

2 things to consider then cutting up defrosted tomatillos 

1) be aware that due to their increased juices after being defrosted, when you cut them up they will leak all over the cutting board, and sometimes off the cutting board onto the counter / floor, so just be aware and prepare for it.

2)If the defrosted tomatillo is still intact, it is like a mini water balloon, so when you pierce it with the knife , it kind pops and like above, the liquid kinda goes all over.

Both issues are not an issue if you're aware or figure it out ahead oof time.  But, of not, can just leave a little extra clean up.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 18, 2021)

larry_stewart said:


> I know Im extremely late to the party, but as GG said, they can definitely be frozen.  They will defrost softer and more liquidy.
> 
> I grew them in the garden a few years back ( like 3 or 4 years ago) and I haven't grown them since because they produced to much, that I froze all the extra and use them as I need them.  I still have 2 gallon sized bags filled with them in the freezer.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, I found out about that. Next time any frozen ones will go in the food processor. I don't have a real blender, just a blender attachment for my Magic Bullet.


> 2)If the defrosted tomatillo is still intact, it is like a mini water balloon, so when you pierce it with the knife , it kind pops and like above, the liquid kinda goes all over.
> 
> Both issues are not an issue if you're aware or figure it out ahead oof time.  But, of not, can just leave a little extra clean up.


Yup, I just dealt with the extra cleanup. It was annoying, but not a big deal.


----------



## caseydog (Oct 21, 2021)

My recipe -- plenty tart... and hot. Tomatillos are an essential ingredient for Salsa Verde. Note: I grow my own jalapeños, and they are HOT, so two are enough. 

*Salsa Verde*

6 Tomatillos
2 Jalapeños (more if you want a scorcher salsa)
1 large yellow onion
4 Cloves Minced Garlic

Peel the outer skin and wash the sticky coating off of tomatillos. Cut the onion into wedges. Coat everything with olive oil. Roast until blistered and soft. Some char is good. I roasted mine on the the grill/BBQ, but an oven/broiler will work.

Let everything cool enough to handle. Slice the jalapeños to remove the seeds. Put everything in a blender or food processor and blend until mostly smooth, but not pureed. Chill overnight in the fridge.

CD


----------



## karadekoolaid (Oct 21, 2021)

If you´re in a Mexican cantina you can ask for "chiles toreados" - which are just fresh chiles, grilled, sometimes with onions. The char is great, as you say, so your salsa verde must taste delicious.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Oct 21, 2021)

Green salsa verde is reduntant. It's like saying white leche blanco.


----------



## larry_stewart (Oct 21, 2021)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Green salsa verde is reduntant. It's like saying white leche blanco.



What if it were made with Purple Tomatillos ? 

I know, I know. 

Im just keeping myself amused.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 21, 2021)

larry_stewart said:


> What if it were made with Purple Tomatillos ?
> 
> I know, I know.
> 
> Im just keeping myself amused.



Then it would be Salsa Morado in Spanish, or Salsa Púrpura in Mexican Spanish  From what I understand, purple tomatillas are sweet.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 21, 2021)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Then it would be Salsa Morado in Spanish, or Salsa Púrpura in Mexican Spanish  From what I understand, purple tomatillas are sweet.
> 
> Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North.


We've grown both. They taste pretty much the same.


----------



## karadekoolaid (Oct 21, 2021)

Ok - I gently posted ( 6th post) that salsa verde means green sauce in Spanish. It´s an easy mistake to make if you don´t speak the language - which I do. 
I´ve seen posts about Fried Pescado Frito, pork cochinito, and heck knows what else; I turn a blind eye generally, because the point is, someone´s asking a valid question about food. 
I´ve also seen some pretty appalling English on different sites - but the same rule applies.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 21, 2021)

karadekoolaid said:


> Ok - I gently posted ( 6th post) that salsa verde means green sauce in Spanish. It´s an easy mistake to make if you don´t speak the language - which I do.
> I´ve seen posts about Fried Pescado Frito, pork cochinito, and heck knows what else; I turn a blind eye generally, because the point is, someone´s asking a valid question about food.
> I´ve also seen some pretty appalling English on different sites - but the same rule applies.



Ahh, we're just playing..

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## taxlady (Oct 21, 2021)

I was surprised and slightly baffled to see "green salsa verde".

I don't know about in Spanish, but in Portuguese, "verde" means both green and young. So, a salsa verde could mean that it wasn't aged or that it was made with young or immature ingredients.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 22, 2021)

karadekoolaid said:


> Ok - I gently posted ( 6th post) that salsa verde means green sauce in Spanish. It´s an easy mistake to make if you don´t speak the language - which I do.
> I´ve seen posts about Fried Pescado Frito, pork cochinito, and heck knows what else; I turn a blind eye generally, because the point is, someone´s asking a valid question about food.
> I´ve also seen some pretty appalling English on different sites - but the same rule applies.


You did, but not everyone knows Spanish and they're not going to learn and remember from a single forum post.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 22, 2021)

taxlady said:


> I was surprised and slightly baffled to see "green salsa verde".
> 
> I don't know about in Spanish, but in Portuguese, "verde" means both green and young. So, a salsa verde could mean that it wasn't aged or that it was made with young or immature ingredients.


It's possible, but I've never heard that usage before.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 22, 2021)

GotGarlic said:


> It's possible, but I've never heard that usage before.



Neither have I, but since I can see it as a possibility, I was slightly baffled.


----------



## karadekoolaid (Oct 22, 2021)

taxlady said:


> I was surprised and slightly baffled to see "green salsa verde".
> I don't know about in Spanish, but in Portuguese, "verde" means both green and young. So, a salsa verde could mean that it wasn't aged or that it was made with young or immature ingredients.



I guess you´re thinking of something like that delicious Vinho Verde - light, refreshing, fruity and young.
Verde is green in Spanish; although it can also mean "very hungry". And a salsa doesn´t require ageing, so it wouldn´t apply there.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 22, 2021)

karadekoolaid said:


> I guess you´re thinking of something like that delicious Vinho Verde - light, refreshing, fruity and young.
> Verde is green in Spanish; although it can also mean "very hungry". *And a salsa doesn´t require ageing,* so it wouldn´t apply there.



Aren't there any fermented salsas?


----------



## karadekoolaid (Oct 22, 2021)

taxlady said:


> Aren't there any fermented salsas?


As far as I know, no there aren´t. Mexican salsas are freshly made ( they may be cooked), not left for a few days.
I may be wrong, mind you.
Are you thinking of Tabasco Sauce? Not Mexican, except for the name.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 22, 2021)

taxlady said:


> Aren't there any fermented salsas?


I've never heard of a fermented salsa, either. I have a cookbook by Rick Bayless where several of the first recipes are described as essential salsas. None of them are fermented.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 22, 2021)

karadekoolaid said:


> As far as I know, no there aren´t. Mexican salsas are freshly made ( they may be cooked), not left for a few days.
> I may be wrong, mind you.
> Are you thinking of Tabasco Sauce? Not Mexican, except for the name.



Tabasco did come to mind. It isn't the only hot sauce that is fermented. I was thinking that there might be some Mexican fermented hot sauces.


----------



## GinnyPNW (Oct 22, 2021)

GotGarlic said:


> I've never heard of a fermented salsa, either. I have a cookbook by Rick Bayless where several of the first recipes are described as essential salsas. None of them are fermented.



A friend of mine makes his own "sauce" as he calls it.  He grows hot peppers and as they mature, he harvests them and then ferments them in a jar, when they reach his desired point, he freezes them, and starts a new batch, and so on, until all are fermented.  Then he takes them from the freezer, thaws them out and blends them in a power blender along with ACV and olive oil.  Transfers the whole batch to a pot & simmers them.  Then he adds Xanthan Gum to thicken to his liking.  Then he "cans" them in jars to use at future dates.  

Not quite "salsa" but not Tabasco either?  He loves peppers and growing them...then finding ways to eat and store them.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 22, 2021)

"Salsa" means sauce in Spanish.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 22, 2021)

I've had fermented salsa.  It's what you get when the jar sits i the back of the fridge too long.  Not good.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## GinnyPNW (Oct 22, 2021)

Okay...I stand corrected, he makes sauce/salsa!

Yikes, Chief!  Be careful with that fridge stuff!  When in doubt, throw it out!  ;-)


----------



## karadekoolaid (Oct 23, 2021)

Go to a bar, cantina or taco store in Mexico and you´ll always get this on the table:

From the left, peanut sauce, chilpotle sauce, green sauce, and the ubiquitous limes. It depends which place you end up in; a lot of places will give you a habanero sauce; you may get something "tatemado" - basically, burned black; there may be something mixed with mayo; you´ll probably get  smoky one made with chile chilpotle. They ALL hot because they ALL have chiles in them. As I said, I never remember having a fermented one; not even the commercial brands.
If you want fermented hot sauces, go to a South East Asian store. The Chinese and the Koreans ferment their hot peppers in huge vats.


----------



## Bitser (Oct 27, 2021)

taxlady said:


> I was thinking that there might be some Mexican fermented hot sauces.




 Probably not.  The acidic effect of tomatoes, tomatillos, and chile, combined with the salt, would prevent fermentation.  That's probably best for a shelf-stable product popular in warm climates.


For fermented hot relish, I like kimchi.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 27, 2021)

I'm not saying anyone does this in Mexico. I don't know how long it will keep.

Fermented Tomatillo Salsa


----------



## caseydog (Oct 27, 2021)

Brad Leone at Bon Appetit has a recipe video on YouTube for a fermented Salsa Roja. 

CD


----------



## taxlady (Oct 31, 2021)

Ross, two questions: 1) Do you like other pasta? 2) Did you try whole grain couscous?

I have been served regular couscous a couple of times and didn't dislike it. I just didn't like it enough to ever bother buying it and cooking it myself. I am planning on buying some wholewheat couscous and I will find out what I think of that.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 31, 2021)

Are there any dishes that just wouldn't be as good if one substituted rice or a different tiny pasta?


----------



## Just Cooking (Oct 31, 2021)

taxlady said:


> Ross, two questions: 1) Do you like other pasta? 2) Did you try whole grain couscous?
> 
> I have been served regular couscous a couple of times and didn't dislike it. I just didn't like it enough to ever bother buying it and cooking it myself. I am planning on buying some wholewheat couscous and I will find out what I think of that.



1) Yes, I do have pasta frequently. I must say tho, other than orzo and ditalina (which I use for mac salad) my tastes go to longs pastas, linguini, thin spaghetti, etc. 

2) I do not recall which couscous I tried @ various times. I only know that, tho I tried,  it wasn't a dish I could get into. 

Please let me know if there is a great difference using wholewheat. It would have to be a "great improvement".  

Ross


----------

